# Nice suprise



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi all

After a so called fact finding holiday in Joburg we were suprised that all is as well as expected people were friendly cost of things werent as bad as i thought, further more as a permanent resident i did get an excellent offer of employment, so to all that have responded to various questions of certainty and un-certainty i thank you and just to let you know we will have moved to sunny SA by the end of Feb, once again thank you all.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

As someone who is due to move in a couple of weeks, it's lovely to hear that.x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

bshoward said:


> Hi all
> 
> After a so called fact finding holiday in Joburg we were suprised that all is as well as expected people were friendly cost of things werent as bad as i thought, further more as a permanent resident i did get an excellent offer of employment, so to all that have responded to various questions of certainty and un-certainty i thank you and just to let you know we will have moved to sunny SA by the end of Feb, once again thank you all.


Great News:clap2:


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Yesssssdd +1


----------

